# Pelvic floor Botox injections



## DonnaDesmond (Apr 3, 2018)

I read the only feed I could find on this subject and the suggestion was to call the drug company, which I did, but they had no idea which code to use. My provider wants to start using Botox for trigger injections- currently he is using Lidocaine in a series of 3-4 injections (all separate muscle groups) for IC.

I am deliberating between 64642 and unlisted code 64999.

I originally was looking at 64646/chemodenervation of trunk muscles, but it stipulates to use it only for a select number of trunk muscles and if not listed refers to use 64642/extremity.

I would greatly appreciate any feedback!


----------



## JulieKasik (Jun 12, 2018)

I would use the unlisted code and put the description in box 19. Neither the extremity, trunk, facial, neck or endocrine glands really describe what is being performed.


----------

